# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Puerto Rican Amazon (Puerto Rican Parrot or Iguaca)

## Vrasidas

Βασίλειο:
Animalia

Συνομοταξία:
Chordata

Υποφύλο:
Σπονδυλωτών

Κατηγορία:
Aves




Superfamily:
Psittacoidea

Οικογένεια:
Psittacidae

Υποοικογένεια:
Arinae

Φυλή:
Androglossini

Γένος:
_Amazona_

Είδος:
*Α. vittata*


*Puerto Rican Amazon
*Ο* Puerto Rican Amazon* ( _Amazona vittata_ ), επίσης γνωστός ως το *Puerto* *Rico** Parrot* ή *Iguaca* , είναι το μοναδικό πουλί ενδημικό στο αρχιπέλαγος του Πουέρτο Ρίκο . Ανήκει στο γένος της _Amazona._
Το μέγεθός του φτάνει τα 28-30 cm (11,0 - 11,8 in), το πουλί είναι κυρίως πράσινο  με κόκκινα σημάδια στο μέτωπο και άσπρα δαχτυλίδια γύρω από τα μάτια. Δύο υποείδη έχουν περιγραφεί, αν και υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες σχετικά με την συγγένεια του είδους  *gracilipes* από τη νήσο Culeba το οποίο έχει  εξαφανιστεί από το 1912. Οι πιο στενοί συγγενείς του πιστεύεται ότι είναι η Κουβανική Αμαζόνα ( _Amazona leucocephala_ ) και η Hispaniolan Amazon (_Amazona ventralis_ ).

Ο Puerto Rican Amazon φθάνει στη σεξουαλική ωριμότητα μεταξύ τριών και τεσσάρων ετών. Δημιουργούν σχέσεις που κρατούν μια ζωή, και διακόπτονται μόνο από το θάνατο του ενός πουλιού. Θα αναπαράγει μία φορά το χρόνο. Μόλις το θηλυκό γεννά τα αυγά του θα παραμείνει στη φωλιά και θα συνεχίσει να τα επωάζει μέχρι την εκκόλαψη. Οι νεοσσοί τρέφονται από τους δύο γονείς και θα πετάξουν 60 έως 65 ημέρες μετά την εκκόλαψη. 



Η διατροφή αυτού του παπαγάλου είναι ποικίλη, είναι όμως κατά βάση χορτοφάγος, και συνήθως το φαγητό του αποτελείται από λουλούδια, φρούτα, φύλλα, φλοιούς και νέκταρ φρούτων .Άτομα του είδους έχουν καταγραφεί να καταναλώνουν πάνω από 60 διαφορετικά υλικά , σπόρους, μπουμπούκια και φυτά. _Χρησιμοποιεί το ένα πόδι για να πιάσει την τροφή και να την καταναλώσει ανοίγοντάς τη με το ράμφος του._

Ο Puerto Rico Amazon είχε περιγραφεί πρώτη φορά από τον Ολλανδό ορνιθολόγο* Pieter Boddaert* το 1783. Ανήκει στο μεγάλο  γένος της _Amazona_ , κοινώς γνωστό ως Αμαζόνες. Οι αυτόχθονες Taino ονόμασαν το πτηνό* Iguaca* , όνομα που έμοιαζε με την κλήση πτήσης ή κινδύνου των παπαγάλων 


Η Αμαζόνα του Πουέρτο Ρίκο φτάνει τα * 28-30 cm* (11,0 - 11,8 in) και ζυγίζει *250-300* γρ (08.08 έως 10.06 oz), ή 275 g (9.7 oz) κατά μέσο όρο.  Αν και μικρό σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες Αμαζόνες σε γενικές γραμμές, είναι παρόμοια σε μέγεθος με άλλα είδη Αμαζόνας των Μεγάλων Αντιλλών. 

Στο είδος δεν υπάρχει σεξουαλικός διμορφισμός. Και τα αρσενικά και τα θηλυκά έχουν κατά κύριο λόγο πράσινο φτέρωμα, αν και τα φτερά τους έχουν μπλε άκρες. Τα κύρια φτερά (φτερά πτήσης)  είναι σκούρο μπλε. Το χρώμα των φτερών στην κάτω πλευρά ποικίλει ανάλογα με το μέρος του σώματος: τα φτερά στην κάτω πλευρά των πτερυγίων, τα οποία μπορεί να δει κανείς κατά τη διάρκεια της πτήσης, είναι φωτεινό μπλε. Εκείνα στην ουρά έχουν κίτρινο-πράσινο τόνο. Το φτέρωμα απο κάτω τους είναι πιο χλωμό και κιτρινωπό,ενώ στα μέτωπά τους είναι κόκκινο, και έχουν άσπρα κυκλάκια γύρω από τα μάτια.  
Εκτός από τεστ DNA, αρσενικά και θηλυκά  μπορούν να διακρίνονται μόνο από διαφορές στη συμπεριφορά κατά την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής. Τα ανώριμα πουλιά έχουν φτέρωμα παρόμοιο με ενήλικες.



 
Το είδος είναι το *μόνο ενδημικό είδος παπαγάλου στο Πουέρτο Ρίκο* και έχει καταχωρηθεί ως _άκρως απειλούμενο από την World Conservation Union_ από το 1994. Κατά την εμφάνιση των Ισπανών κονκισταδόρες στην περιοχή  αριθμούσε περισσότερα από 100 χιλιάδες άτομα, στην συνέχεια όμως, ο πληθυσμός μειώθηκε δραστικά κατά το 19ο και στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα με την καταστροφή  των βιότοπων του. Το είδος εξαφανίστηκε εντελώς από τα κεντρικά νησιά του Πουέρτο Ρίκο. 
 Από τη δεκαετία του 1950, υπήρχαν μόνο 200 παπαγάλοι στην άγρια ​​φύση, και το 1975 ο πληθυσμός έφθασε στο* απόλυτο χαμηλό των 13 ατόμων*. Στη συνέχεια υπήρξε μια αμυδρή άνοδος των ενήλικων ατόμων, και τον Αύγουστο του 1989 υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον 47 άτομα. Όμως, στις 18 Σεπτεμβρίου 1989, ο τυφώνας* Hugo* έπληξε τη βορειοανατολική ακτή του Πουέρτο Ρίκο προκαλώντας βαριές απώλειες για τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά. Στον απόηχο του τυφώνα ο πληθυσμός εκτιμήθηκε σε 23 άτομα. Το 2004, ο άγριος πληθυσμός ήταν 30-35 άτομα, και η μακροπρόθεσμη τάση φαίνεται να είναι σταθερή, αν και με κάποιες διακυμάνσεις. Το σημερινό εύρος διαβίωσης του είδους είναι 16 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα  (6,2 τετραγωνικά μίλια),* 0,2 % από αυτό που ήταν κάποτε.*



*Κόκκινο : Ο βιότοπος των Αμαζόνων του Πουέρτο Ρίκο κατά την εμφάνιση των πρώτων Ευρωπαίων αποίκων
Πράσινο: Ο βιότοπος των Αμαζόνων σήμερα*


Η ανθρώπινη δραστηριότητα είναι αναμφισβήτητα ο κύριος λόγος για τη μείωση του πληθυσμού του Puerto Rican Amazon. Οι πρώτοι άποικοι του Πουέρτο Ρίκο, όπως οι* Taíno*, τους θήρευαν μεν ως τροφή, αλλά κατάφεραν να διατηρήσουν μια υγιή οικολογική ισορροπία. Αργότερα, *η καταστροφή των ενδιαιτημάτων, τη σύλληψη των νεαρών ατόμων για τη βιομηχανία κατοικίδιων ζώων, το κυνήγι και η θήρευση* συνέβαλαν στην απότομη μείωση του πληθυσμού. Η *εκκαθάριση των ώριμων δασών* για τη γεωργική ανάπτυξη είναι επίσης ένας  κύριος λόγος για τη μείωση του πληθυσμού.
Προσπάθειες ανάκαμψης και επανεμφάνισης του είδους γίνονται συνέχεια. Το 1968, το 1973 , αλλά και καθ' ολη τη διάρκεια της δεκαετίας του 1990 και του 2000 με δημιουργίες πάρκων, απομονωμένων χώρων χωρίς θηρευτές, έπεσαν πάνω στην ανθρώπινη μανία για επέκταση και δεν ευοδώθηκαν. 

*Σήμερα* μετά τις τελευταίες προσπάθειες που έγιναν το 2011 με αιχμαλωσία πουλιών, αναπαραγωγή και απελευθέρωση δείχνει σιγά σιγά να αποφέρει καρπούς. Τα τελευταία ανακοινωθέντα, τον Αύγουστο του 2013 μιλούσαν για ανακάλυψη αρκετών φωλιών άγριων παπαγάλων που περιείχαν αυγά. Τώρα πια μένει να δούμε αν και αυτή η προσπάθεια θα αποτύχει , ή αν η πανέμορφη Αμαζόνα θα ανακάμψει και θα επανεμφανιστεί σε όλη της την μεγαλοπρέπεια.

----------

